# Trail Cam Videos



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are a few trail camera videos I got, nothing great but still something there were more but none these were the best.

[youtube:1zelwthz]http://www.youtube.com/v/vqJwMK085i8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1zelwthz]
[youtube:1zelwthz]http://www.youtube.com/v/ZDBACMXWBe8&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1zelwthz]
[youtube:1zelwthz]http://www.youtube.com/v/0MgW5YExojc&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1zelwthz]
[youtube:1zelwthz]http://www.youtube.com/v/oT5eV94DdoU&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:1zelwthz]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great little videos there. Thanks


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Way cool! What camera are you using?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't remember the brand name and its setting out right now so I can't look at it but it was a fairly cheap one at $150 from Cabelas, it has worked and is actually not that bad for the money but I am still considering getting a Cuddeback this camera does miss quite a bit, it works quite well in this situation where I've put out a couple salt rocks for them to go through slowly. But my advice is if you want to catch everything that goes by get a Cuddeback, if you have a situation like a waterhole or salt rocks this camera has worked pretty nicely.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a pointer here 1-eye, 

Seems like the salt rock may be a bit too close to the camera. It was nice to see the animals up-close, but maybe moving it back 5 feet would allow for a wider angle and more footage to be captured. Just a thought.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Just a pointer here 1-eye,
> 
> Seems like the salt rock may be a bit too close to the camera. It was nice to see the animals up-close, but maybe moving it back 5 feet would allow for a wider angle and more footage to be captured. Just a thought.


And I would say +1 to that, I'm going to set it up in a few more areas but when I put it back to this same location I will back it off from the salt rocks.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

Those were fun to watch. Thanks.


----------

